# Nudist camp



## sarahlee61 (Jan 6, 2003)

Does anyone have any information on a Nudist Camp in Northern Indiana, would like any info that you have..
Thanks Sarah


----------



## cpo3 (Jan 11, 2003)

Nudist camp

I bet you no buddy does it like SarahLee :kiss: . Naked City Truck Stop I-65 Roselawn,Indiana, about 60 miles south of the windy city.


----------

